# Crossover height; layer height



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

Planning an N guage layout with a partial 2nd layer and a couple of crossovers. How much should I allow between layers? 2 inches?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This will be dictated by wich locos and rolling stock you wish to use.Best is to have the lowest level that will allow lower level operations and give you the smoothest climb. A 1 3/4 in. clearance from railhead should be OK for most everything though I fear modern double stacks may need more.I'd say you're safe with two inches clearance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Depends on the era you're modeling. You can get away with 1-9/32" if you're using "old time" stuff (pre-1920). Classic (1921 to 1969) requires a little more, 1-21/32", and modern (1970 to present) more still, 1-23/32". These are the minimums from NMRA Standard S-7 (Clearances), and represent a bare minimum. So yeah, 2" will do you fine.

Those numbers are railhead to bottom of overhead obstruction distances.


----------

